# long time no see!



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Havnt been on here in ages! Just thought I'd say Hi to everyone!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi back atcha!!! Looking forward to hearing about how you're doing and hopefully your imput on various subjects that crop up !!?? 

jo xxxx


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi
How's you? I remember you from before! How's life treating you - good I hope x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

WelshDeb! said:


> Hi
> How's you? I remember you from before! How's life treating you - good I hope x



Oh we've had/having our ups and downs, which are all pretty much documented on here lol!!! so what was your name before, cos you've started a new profile???

Jo xxx


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

It was WelshDeb but I cudnt log in to it, so Ive just set up a new account! They've got a new app out on the iPhone which is well good! I tend to come on here most days now for a look round and see wats going on! Did the kids settle down after?I think you ad a few probs with them the last time I spoke to you - hope I got the right person! Lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

WelshDeb! said:


> It was WelshDeb but I cudnt log in to it, so Ive just set up a new account! They've got a new app out on the iPhone which is well good! I tend to come on here most days now for a look round and see wats going on! Did the kids settle down after?I think you ad a few probs with them the last time I spoke to you - hope I got the right person! Lol


Probably!! I was the one who came over with two kids, 11yo and 13yo, both went to international school, then my 11yo wanted to go to Spanish state school but didnt like it, so went to another spanish state school, didnt like that either, so went back to an international school, Meanwhile, my son tore the ligament in his leg, we got flooded in our house for weeks, our dog died, my husband couldnt get over cos of snow, ash cloud, the exchange rate caused us some financial issues..... I then broke my leg, the kids school went down the pan so we had to move them to Benalmadena and had to move too cos of the distance...........

Actually, we're now all relatively happy and relaxed and inspite of everything. I've even got a job lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Omg!!!!! You've been up to loads! Good to hear things are going better for you now! I'm still in Wales! Not only does my son not want to live in Spain, he now refuses to go on holiday there! He's 15 now so won't be long and he'll be all grown up or so I hope! Lol... Maybe I'll spend more time out there in the house then. We had flooding last year to, wat a nytmare!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

jojo said:


> Probably!! I was the one who came over with two kids, 11yo and 13yo, both went to international school, then my 11yo wanted to go to Spanish state school but didnt like it, so went to another spanish state school, didnt like that either, so went back to an international school, Meanwhile, my son tore the ligament in his leg, we got flooded in our house for weeks, our dog died, my husband couldnt get over cos of snow, ash cloud, the exchange rate caused us some financial issues..... I then broke my leg, the kids school went down the pan so we had to move them to Benalmadena and had to move too cos of the distance...........
> 
> Actually, we're now all relatively happy and relaxed and inspite of everything. I've even got a job lol!!
> 
> Jo xxx



Glad to see your cup is till half full there Jojo.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Glad to see your cup is till half full there Jojo.


I think jojo is more a 3/4 full girl!!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

WelshDeb! said:


> Omg!!!!! You've been up to loads! Good to hear things are going better for you now! I'm still in Wales! Not only does my son not want to live in Spain, he now refuses to go on holiday there! He's 15 now so won't be long and he'll be all grown up or so I hope! Lol... Maybe I'll spend more time out there in the house then. We had flooding last year to, wat a nytmare!


Teenagers, who'd have em. I remember my kids didnt want to leave England back when they were all hormonal and spotty, boy do they regret not doing it back then, now.


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

I hoping he'll get to like it a little bit more as he gets older! Everyone says he will! We've just av to wait and see - fingers crossed!
I've put a profile pic up but not sure if I've done it right! Can anyone see a pic of me!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

WelshDeb! said:


> I hoping he'll get to like it a little bit more as he gets older! Everyone says he will! We've just av to wait and see - fingers crossed!
> I've put a profile pic up but not sure if I've done it right! Can anyone see a pic of me!


No pic, but it's nice to hear a cheery voice!!
Some people seem to specialise in doom and gloom stories about Spain and although I'm willing to admit Spain has plenty of problem areas I try to focus on the brighter zones.
So I gather that you don't live in Spain, might do in the future, and already have a house here.
Which area? Would you recommend it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

WelshDeb! said:


> I hoping he'll get to like it a little bit more as he gets older! Everyone says he will! We've just av to wait and see - fingers crossed!
> I've put a profile pic up but not sure if I've done it right! Can anyone see a pic of me!


well I can see your pic on your profile

or did you want to put it as an avatar so that it appears on your posts?


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

WelshDeb! said:


> I hoping he'll get to like it a little bit more as he gets older! Everyone says he will! We've just av to wait and see - fingers crossed!
> I've put a profile pic up but not sure if I've done it right! Can anyone see a pic of me!


Not against your name, but in your profile, yep, nice wall, lol.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No pic, but it's nice to hear a cheery voice!!
> Some people seem to specialise in doom and gloom stories about Spain and although I'm willing to admit Spain has plenty of problem areas I try to focus on the brighter zones.
> So I gather that you don't live in Spain, might do in the future, and already have a house here.
> Which area? Would you recommend it?


you're right - I've had enough of the doom & gloom & moaning!!

a cheery voice is like a breath of fresh air:clap2:


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

I know a few jokes if that will help.


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No pic, but it's nice to hear a cheery voice!!
> Some people seem to specialise in doom and gloom stories about Spain and although I'm willing to admit Spain has plenty of problem areas I try to focus on the brighter zones.
> So I gather that you don't live in Spain, might do in the future, and already have a house here.
> Which area? Would you recommend it?


Hi 
Ive had a house out there for 6 years, did plan on moving out but my lad don't like it! Shame! I'm hoping to spend more time out there when he grows up! He 15 now , so not long! I'm in the Axarquia region, in a small village of about 2000 people, it's called Benamargosa and yes it's lovely, people are very friendly towards us and are not bothered that were foreign! Which is good of course! Lol
Are you out there yourself? Or plan to move out?


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> well I can see your pic on your profile
> 
> or did you want to put it as an avatar so that it appears on your posts?


Yep! I want one on my post! But not sure how to do it!  any help anyone! Lol


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

WelshDeb! said:


> Hi
> Ive had a house out there for 6 years, did plan on moving out but my lad don't like it! Shame! I'm hoping to spend more time out there when he grows up! He 15 now , so not long! I'm in the Axarquia region, in a small village of about 2000 people, it's called Benamargosa and yes it's lovely, people are very friendly towards us and are not bothered that were foreign! Which is good of course! Lol
> Are you out there yourself? Or plan to move out?


hahaha
I'm very much out here - since 1987. Married to a Spaniard and with a Spanish daughter. 
My situation is very different to many others on the forum and being here (on the forum) has made me appreciate the difficulties that others may encounter. But it has to be said that there are still a few out there who find it difficult to comprehend that Spain is not the UK, and that even though we are in the EU, life is different here! Most people enjoy those differences and that's why they/ we/ I are here. Others fight against them continuously and you wonder what makes them stay.
I don't know the south of Spain well, but would like to visit it more!


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow you've been there a long time! Wat part do you live? The south is nice, mostly White washed villages and pretty little narrow winding streets or that's what it's like where I am! It's the real Spain if you know wat I mean! Not an expat urbanization but a proper working class Spanish village, if that makes sence!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

WelshDeb! said:


> Yep! I want one on my post! But not sure how to do it!  any help anyone! Lol


go to User CP

under Settings & Options you'll see 'edit avatar'

then just follow the instructions


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> go to User CP
> 
> under Settings & Options you'll see 'edit avatar'
> 
> then just follow the instructions


Cheers - soon as my son is off the laptop I'll give it a try! Wish me luck! Lol


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

WelshDeb! said:


> Wow you've been there a long time! Wat part do you live? The south is nice, mostly White washed villages and pretty little narrow winding streets or that's what it's like where I am! It's the real Spain if you know wat I mean! Not an expat urbanization but a proper working class Spanish village, if that makes sence!


Hi there Deb, welcome back! I live in one of those white villages, in the southwest, I love it here (especially now I've given up trying to park in the narrow winding streets ...)

My OH is Welsh too, from Newport. What part are you from?


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi there Deb, welcome back! I live in one of those white villages, in the southwest, I love it here (especially now I've given up trying to park in the narrow winding streets ...)
> 
> My OH is Welsh too, from Newport. What part are you from?


Hi 
I wudnt dream of trying to park in them narrow streets! There be nuffthing left of the car by the time I'd finished or the houses for that matter!! Lol 
I'm from the Caerleon area which is only a couple of miles outside Newport! So say hi to your HO from a fellow welsh person! x


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Soz I ment OH! I've been wking alot today! Well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it! Lol


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

WelshDeb! said:


> Hi
> I wudnt dream of trying to park in them narrow streets! There be nuffthing left of the car by the time I'd finished or the houses for that matter!! Lol
> I'm from the Caerleon area which is only a couple of miles outside Newport! So say hi to your HO from a fellow welsh person! x


He says "shw mae" to you too!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

WelshDeb! said:


> Wow you've been there a long time! Wat part do you live? The south is nice, mostly White washed villages and pretty little narrow winding streets or that's what it's like where I am! It's the real Spain if you know wat I mean! Not an expat urbanization but a proper working class Spanish village, if that makes sence!


Oh, I've been to a few places down there - Malaga, San Pedro de Alcantara, Nerja, Ronda - I've even been to the Alhambra, but I've never been to Sevilla or Cadiz or many other places. The problem with Sevilla for example, is it's too hot in the summer and Easter is packed and full of religious parades which is not my thing.
I'm glad you like the place where you've got your house. It sounds nice, although I would say real Spain includes everything in Spain. It's all real, and part of Spain as it is today, jusy as sari land in Birmingham is part of the UK.
I live 30kms away from Madrid in a town that's nothing special in itself. It's nice because it's near Madrid, but far enough away. It's near other more interesting places like San Lorenzo del Escorial and the country with walks and mountains is easily accessible too. We've been here for nearly 17 years now.


----------



## WelshDeb! (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I'm not to far from Nerja about 30 mins drive inland - as for the religest festivals I quite enjoy them, it's all part of the Spanish culture! There are a few places in Spain that are just like little Britain, abit like Polaris world! Not a lot of the real Spain there


----------

